# Blower Motor Wiring Issue



## holymoo (Mar 13, 2006)

For almost a year now, I haven't had any sort of fan function in my Altima. I've replaced the blower moter. I've tested the fan resistor with my multimeter and it shows continuity on all of the connections. I have also tested the part of the harness that runs from the switch to the blower and that showed proper continuity.

However, I've found that there is no power going to the connector that the switch goes into. The two relays for the blower motor are both good. I hooked my multimeter into the fuse box to check for power and it doesn't seem like any power is running to the fuse box.

I'm kinda at a loss for what to do next. Is there a problem with the harness that runs to the fuse box? Or are there other parts in the way that could be failing?


----------

